# 107 Servings $13.99 Oats



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00FTEWZB4/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

Good deal? 19k calories $14?


----------



## azrancher (Dec 14, 2014)

stowlin said:


> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00FTEWZB4/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> Good deal? 19k calories $14?


OK rolled oats... 10 pounds, you can buy 50 pounds at the feed store for $8.00, your bucket of oats is probably not in Mylar, so you would do that with the 50 lbs and pack it in 5 gallon buckets, is it as clean, maybe not but I always ate the whole wheat we had for the chickens when I was a teenager, and look at me now, 4'-11" of flab, j/k.

*Rancher*


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

> The regular rolled oats are contained in a 4-gallon watertight pail including 107 servings and 19,260 total calories.


At 8.75 cents per ounce it's fairly cheap but, it reads like it's loose packed in the bucket. I'd rather buy individual packets/pouches and put them in a bucket on my own. Wonder how much it will be after you buy packing material and repack it in smaller units?

I found this at wally's and it's 5.9 cents per ounce, quick cooking and already packed in a smaller unit. Just drop them in your own bucket and seal it up. 
https://www.walmart.com/ip/Great-Value-Oven-Toasted-Quick-Oats-42-Oz/10314926

Advertised bulk deals aren't always the best deal.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

wouldn't buy a single bulk packed item from Augason Farms - they are the only major food packer that won't use a mylar bag .... want a laugh - call their customer service and ask them why not .... there's been talk of law suits concerning their 30 yr storage claim - note the extensive disclaimer


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

stowlin said:


> Good deal? 19k calories $14?


Nope, not a good deal & as stated above, not a good purchase. I highly suggest superpails from Emergency Essentials, as their product is sealed in mylar with oxygen absorbers... just as I do when I make my own pails. Just yesterday, I purchased five of the 24 lb superpails on walmart.com. Their cost is $26.68 with free freight if you purchase over $35, plus you don't have to pay the yearly Amazon Prime fee to get it. So at Walmart you get a better product at a cheaper price, and can still get free 2 day delivery.

I make up a lot of my own superpails, of food that I can cheaply purchase in bulk at Sam's Club... such as rice, dried beans, sugar, etc. However when it comes to product like hard winter wheat & oats, I get all mine from walmart.com & purchase Emergency Essentials. It is actually, IMO, a danged good price, as you are getting top grade food properly packaged plus shipped quickly for free.

https://www.walmart.com/ip/Emergency-Essentials-SuperPail-Regular-Rolled-Oats-24-lbs/47443493

I purchase more hard wheat than any other store. So if you want good value look at the Emergency Essentials wheat. You can get 38 lbs for $27.95 and that pail holds over 55,000 calories.

https://www.walmart.com/ip/Emergency-Essentials-SuperPail-Hard-Red-Wheat-38-lbs/50103636


----------

